
Ted Nelson presents a working prototype version of xanadu - azeirah
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72M5kcnAL-4
======
mc42
Another interesting thing to view is the recently published video of his talk
at Vintage Computer Festival East XI (1).

The idea of text being treated as _paper_ makes perfect sense to me.
Unfortunately, it can be incredibly messy to explain the concept to others. My
best current analogy is citations linking paper to paper all at once. Without
more software, or a better analogy, it's difficult to preach the merits to
others.

I think this is a step in the right direction.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfwLhDDMz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfwLhDDMz4)

